

New way to guide a car: With your eyes, not hands - Serene
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gL4ADKTDZJHTJVuk7gRN0ljy2f8gD9F8SF980

======
CWuestefeld
What a horrible idea! This forces drivers _not_ to look far down the road. But
it's the long view that provides a smooth, stable, SAFE ride.

As a go-kart racer, by the time I'm half way into a turn, my eyes are done
with it. I'm already looking ahead, locating my turn-in for the next corner.

It seems to me that I'd need to view the road one segment at a time, without
the ability to scan ahead to plan my path.

